# Nikon 55mm Micro



## Derek_Caven99 (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone have one of these. Im thinking of buying one...are there any AF ones. All ive found is MF ones. How close do they focus? Are they as good as ive heard.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/nikkoresources/1stafnikkor/AF55mmmicro.htm Yep there is an AF one. But there are slightly more modern alternatives.

Close focus is not the number you're concerned with on macros, it's reproduction ratio. An in this case it is 1:1 just like with other Nikkor fixed focal macros. 

The 60mm MicroNikkor is more well received, as is the 105mm which many people have here (myself included). To get 1:1 at 55mm you need to be very close to your subjects which tends to spook a lot of butterflies etc.

http://www.photozone.de/Reviews/46-...icro-nikkor-af-60mm-f28-d-review--test-report
http://www.photozone.de/Reviews/46-...nikkor-af-105mm-f28-d-review--lab-test-report
http://www.photozone.de/Reviews/46-...-af-s-105mm-f28g-if-ed-vr-review--test-report


----------



## Derek_Caven99 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info! Cant afford the 105mm altho i REALLY want one.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 7, 2008)

Not even a second hand one? I managed to get mine for the same price of a new 18-55mm.

You have a D70 so there's no restricting you to the overly expensive 105mm f/2.8 AF-S. You may luck out on a bargain AF D version on ebay.


----------



## PaulBennett (Apr 8, 2008)

I've got one and rarely use it but it's a great lens.  Can't envision need for auto focus unless you have a fast insect or some such.  Closeup work is usually exacting slow work where you have time to manually setup everything.   (it would be interesting to hear about an application which really requires auto focus.)

Don't rule out using extension tubes.  PK1, 2, 3 or PK11, 12, 13 or PN11 depending on the need for electrical connection.  Extension tubes get you close focus at the cost of lens speed (aperature).  Don't recall the actual numbers but IIRC the PK1 adds one stop, the PK2 two stops etc.  But one usually needs to get as much depth as possible.  

Way back, reversal rings were also used as many lenses work better at close focus when reversed on the camera (Nikon BR1).   Then you need a reversal filter ring to use 52mm filters on the lens' bayonet.  

Then you will start looking at ring flashes.  

No end to the fun.


----------



## Derek_Caven99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Would the Non A-IS version work fine on my D70? Just mf and in manual mode right?


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 15, 2008)

Derek_Caven99 said:


> Anyone have one of these.... How close do they focus? Are they as good as ive heard.



I have one.  Yes... it's a great lens.  I can focus at something like 4 inches or less.  So close that the camera causing a shadow on the subject is a concern.

-Pete


----------



## Derek_Caven99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Derek_Caven99 said:


> Would the Non A-IS version work fine on my D70? Just mf and in manual mode right?


 
I mean non- AI


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 15, 2008)

Derek_Caven99 said:


> I mean non- AI



I've loaned this lens to a friend who used it on a digital Nikon.  You can catch him here occasionally...  Maybe send him a personal message.


----------



## airgunr (Apr 15, 2008)

It will work fine on your D70 just won't have all the functions available.  Shouldn't matter much as macro work is quite different than regular shooting.

It's a very good lens.


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 15, 2008)

Garbz said:


> I managed to get mine for the same price of a new 18-55mm.




Cool. Where did you get the used one from?


----------



## Garbz (Apr 16, 2008)

Well I bought it privately. But I did see one go on ebay for $100 more the same week. Just keep your eyes pealed. Too many people dismiss second hand purchases where as this is the perfect hobby where you can find some real gems.


----------



## bhop (Apr 17, 2008)

On the d70, non-ai, ai, or ai-s lenses won't meter and only work in M mode.  

I have the 55mm micro myself but have never really used it other than to try it out.  I got it in a package with some other stuff or I probably wouldn't have bought it, but it seems pretty sharp.


----------



## Derek_Caven99 (Apr 18, 2008)

bhop said:


> On the d70, non-ai, ai, or ai-s lenses won't meter and only work in M mode.
> 
> I have the 55mm micro myself but have never really used it other than to try it out. I got it in a package with some other stuff or I probably wouldn't have bought it, but it seems pretty sharp.


 


wanna sell it?


----------



## Derek_Caven99 (Apr 22, 2008)

What is sharper.. the 3.5 or the 2.8??


----------



## Ben-71 (Apr 29, 2008)

PaulBennett said:


> << Way back, reversal rings were also used as many lenses work better at close focus when reversed on the camera (Nikon BR1).   Then you need a reversal filter ring to use 52mm filters on the lens' bayonet.  <<
> 
> Nikon still offers reversal rings. The best results are with a reversed wide angle.
> With those, the proportion of lens-to-object vs lens-to-film/sensor is larger than in longer focal lengths.
> ...


----------



## PaulBennett (May 2, 2008)

Ben, if you don't mind, could you identify this image for me?  I took in in 1965 and my notes only say 'Jafa Gate'.  There was construction about halfway up the steps which I've ps cloned out.  I so enjoy this and plan to have it printed & framed 16x24 or so.


----------



## Ben-71 (May 2, 2008)

Hi Paul,​ ​ Can't point to the street name, but it is in Jerusalem, inside the Old City.​ ​ By the type of the renovation, it seems to be in the Old Jewish Quarter. 


That Quarter (1 of 4) is not adjacent to the Jaffa Gate, but then, it's just 

a short walk from the Jaffa Gate. ​ 
Could have you given the 'Jaffa Gate' name to all the pics' on that tour, which started at the Jaffa Gate?​ 
I do hope this helps. ​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## Ben-71 (May 2, 2008)

Paul,

I've sent the pic' to someone who is very familiar with the Old City. 
Waiting for results...


----------



## Derek_Caven99 (May 6, 2008)

Hey i actually have a 28mm and would look to try this...please send me a link of the reversing ring..id like to purchase one.


----------



## Derek_Caven99 (May 6, 2008)

would the18-55 work better then the 28mm or not...i guess i could try both...theyre both 52mm filter rings.


----------

